# Alternative to Eheim spray bar



## Northman (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm looking for an alternative to my Eheim 2213 spray bar and I rather not spend the money on glass pipes. I came across this double black wide and thin water outlet in Geeks_15's journal and I was wondering if you can identify it for me. Would you know where I can get one and if it would work on a 2213?
I really appreciate your help,
Northman


----------



## aqualab (Jul 27, 2007)

they are modular hose system loc-line

here a link to one of my supplier ( local)

http://www.reefsolution.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=39_237

and here a link to the manufacturer

http://www.locline.com/products/index.html


----------



## Northman (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks aqualab. Do you know if I can just slide the 12mm eheim hose into the y-fitting without it leaking?


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

If you need to go over the tank , So I would use a 
1. Hose barb {12m is this a 1/2in, clamp your Eheim hose too}
2. 1/2in nipple size can come up to you 6in ,8in,12in ,24in long at a Hardware Store
3. 2ea.1/2 npt/slip elbow pvc {screw the nipple to it , glue the other elbow to go over the tank}
4. 1/2in loc-line connector npt {screw the connector to the elbow}
5. 1/2in loc-line Y split connect to the 1/2in npt connector
6. 1/2in loc-line 5.5in hose x2 connect to your Y split 
7. 1/2 nozzle's

The loc-line can be connected together by hand it takes a little time an strength, Tip: Add a dab of silicon and rub it around an force one edge to the other.

By the time your done with your loc-line connection it will look like mine , Then screw it to the pvc elbow to go up an over the tank rim.

http://www.aquarium-supply.biz/Aquarium_Plumbing_Parts_s/111.htm
http://www.modularhose.com/
or buy one of these
http://www.aquarium-supply.biz/Suction_and_Returns_s/439.htm
http://www.marinedepot.com/U_Tube_w...ing_Parts-Spears-FT0001-FIFTRP-FT0001-vi.html
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18651/si1382776/cl0/eheimspraybarset494


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

have you seen these? I have one & it works great.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealin...medium=Comparison+Shopping&CAWELAID=388705261

not sure if you are looking for a Y or just an alternative to a spray bar.


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

vancat said:


> have you seen these? I have one & it works great.
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealin...medium=Comparison+Shopping&CAWELAID=388705261
> 
> not sure if you are looking for a Y or just an alternative to a spray bar.


Interesting, have not seen that before.


----------



## psusaxman2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

This stuff is really good. I added a pair to my 55 tank for extra water flow from the opposite side. I tried to add a pair out of my filter , but the line was to big that it didn't provide enough pressure. That being said, I have some extra parts that I've not put up for sale yet. I'll have to do an inventory to see what I still have, but I know I have a full set (y piece, 12 inches of line, 2 flat 1 inch spray). I believe it still has the pvc connection and a hose barb as well. PM me if you are interested.


----------

